

Show HN: Pearltrees – organize + manipulate your files and bookmarks w drag and drop - Straubiz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rs5yf5EU3o

======
fiatjaf
Why people build so much apps for "organizing your content"?

~~~
Tristannicolas
I can't talk for everyone but at Pearltrees, we do it because that we think
there is a need :)

------
bastoche
impressive

------
qgaultier
nice video

------
matganine
awesome

